# TBH observation windows - hinges up or down?



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

For those with windows in your TBH....which way do your hinges attach the cover to the hive itself?

Up? - so the window hinges are at the top edge of the cover (providing shade from sun, but requiring a means to keep the lid open if you cannot hold it?)
Down? - so the window hinges are on the bottom edge of the cover (which means the cover flap falls down but your hands are free?)
Or - do you have a slide-cover - set in a grooved board (think side to side slider window frame) so only part of the hive is exposed at a time? 

Building challenges abound! I'm stymied by trying to figure out what would be best for the bees - and for me to see in! Realizing of course they'll likely obscure vision after a spell! That's fine by me, just so I can learn with a few seasons under my belt....


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Put the hinges on the bottom. It wont make any difference on the sun getting in. It will likely be on the north side of the hive so there would be no direct sunlight even when open.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The covers on my windows have no hinges. They sit inside the window opening and are held in place by an angled block that pivots on a long screw. When I want to look inside, I pivot the block out of the way and completely remove the cover.


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/feed/?feature=guide


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I think your URL is incorrect. Actually I know that it is.


----------



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for the input. I'm actually building observation windows on each side of the hive - entrances are on the end. 

After consideration and input from family - I'm going to build a notched rail that the window cover can slide in and out of. I'll add a pair of eye-hooks so that the covers cannot be accidentally blown off. As these are hives in our property, I can make sure the covers are not removed by some critter in dead of night (possums and ***** are our frequent 'guests' - along with woodchucks, skunks, foxes and coyotes.) 

The next step is to figure out how to get a hinged roof built too! That's tonight's project. Bees due to arrive in just a few weeks...got some work to do - along with painting the exterior of the hives, building the base, leveling the site, laying out gravel base for pavers to sit hives on, installing hives proper....THEN the bees. Guess I'd better get going, eh?! (Sorry, I think I've frightened myself by how much is actually left to do!)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would use no hinges on either the top cover or the window cover. There is no need.


----------

